
Hidden message in Sega arcades goes unnoticed - mef
http://en.rocketnews24.com/2016/08/24/segas-been-hiding-a-snarky-message-on-its-arcade-bags-for-two-years-but-no-one-noticed-until-now/
======
qntmfred
12345678

~~~
runesoerensen
Nice one. Will be back in 111092218

